# I'm freaking out... Need some help



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been scheduled to take the app. test next month at the NJATC in Atlanta... I've been studying a lot almost every day for about 3 hours a day for about the past 3 months or so... I feel pretty confident with my math skills I have been studying all the pre-algebra and algebra-1 that I can get my hands on but I want to know what kind of actual math questions come out is is like general math stuff like adding, subtracting, multiplying and diving integrals or fractions... or stuff that I will have to have a bachelors in math to be able to solve it, like dealing with trinomials, polynomials, factorizing, finding the common demoniator, common multiple, formulas and stuff like that. 

I am a little itchy on the English part. I mean I can read English pretty good and I can write it but since it is not my first language I can be very easily tricked if it is a "tricky" question... If anyone can give me some kind of input into the format of the questions or if anyone knows the kind of questions that will be coming out.

Also I have a study guide that has a portion with some kind of paper folding stuff, I want to know if that does come out or if I am overstudying a little bit lol.

I appretiate any heads up... Thanx!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

If you have been studying as much as you say you have I think the next best thing you can try to do is _relax._

It is just a test and you will not be killed or even injured if you do not do well on it. 

Good luck I bet you will do fine based on the effort you appear to be putting in.:thumbsup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

paper folding ?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

you are definitely overstudying but it won't hurt you, that's for sure.


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Like the guys have said relax.
Your post looks better than most and their 1st language is english.
Paper folding?
Can you take your code book to the bathroom?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i dont know that oragami test was a s.o.b. but i did pretty good on the theoretical quantum physics. 

























naw just kidding ease up man. just be sure to study for the drug test:thumbsup:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> i dont know that oragami test was a s.o.b. but i did pretty good on the theoretical quantum physics.


LMAO OMG that's funny LOL is not origami is just some stuff that tests you to see if you can think in a 3D pattern by asking you how the paper would look like after folding it one way or another way and where a perforared whole will be after you think of the way to fold it. It comes from a study guide that someone posted a link to on this page a few months back... Oh well at least I'm glad to know that I dont have to worry about that stuff 





mattsilkwood said:


> naw just kidding ease up man. just be sure to study for the drug test:thumbsup:


Well, good thing my last blunt I smoked it back in high school when I was like 17... Im 25 now so I think I'll be aiigh... But thanks for the heads up dude :thumbup:.... However I do take prescription drugs that come up on a drug test... I have a prescription do you think that they'll say something about it? Or should I stop taking it a few days before the test just to cover my behind?


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

rotagilla said:


> Like the guys have said relax.
> Your post looks better than most and their 1st language is english.
> Paper folding?
> Can you take your code book to the bathroom?


I'll try to relax lol... I just been this way for most of my life I get really anxious before a test... My palms sweat when taking the test, my respiration is faster, my heart starts pounding like 1000 times a second and the whole 9yards... I was a A & B student back in high school but most of the stuff I been studying I havent seen since like 8 years ago... I mean really how in the world uses most of the stuff you learned in school in real life? That is just stuff you dont really see like every day and stuff... But I'll take your advice and try to relax a little bit... So when the test comes I can just roll with the punches:boxing:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

rotagilla said:


> Like the guys have said relax.
> Your post looks better than most and their 1st language is english.
> Paper folding?
> Can you take your code book to the bathroom?


 
Well when I came to this country I only knew 5 words (yes, no, thank you, excuse me and fuk you) lol and I just started building up on it little by little... I've been here in the states since I was 15 about 10 years now so I am really fluent reading, writting, speaking and all that but if a question is tricky I pretty much just go for a landslide... 
I just gotta stop thinking in Spanglish and that'd probably help me out a little bit but is kinda hard to do lol


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have got a prescription there should be no issue. 

Sounds like you will do fine on the test


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

rfortuna25 said:


> Well when I came to this country I only knew 5 words (yes, no, thank you, excuse me and fuk you)



Well your English is good, but your math sucks. That's 8 words you have there:laughing:


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

Look i passed with a 6 on the math test, i study hard too. where i missed up!!!

YOU NEED TO STUDY!!! FUNCTIONS!!! and learn to read the graphs!!, u need to learn to factor!!


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

I scored an 8 on the test and I didn't even have enough time to get to the function portion of the test. Integrals are calculus not algebra so you will see none of those. Most of the math questions involved either plugging in numbers and evaluating the expression making sure to use order of operations, number sequences (like figuring out what number comes next based on a pattern), and solving for one variable using an equation with multiple variables. Definitely no integrals or derivatives.



> stuff like adding, subtracting, multiplying and diving integrals or fractions... or stuff that I will have to have a bachelors in math to be able to solve it, like dealing with trinomials, polynomials, factorizing, finding the common demoniator, common multiple, formulas and stuff like that.


You will need to know all that except the integrals and formulas. The only formula I can think of that might be of any use is the quadratic equation. Then again they change the test so what I or anyone else has taken could be very different from what you experience.


----------



## lectro88 (Jul 13, 2009)

Chill. As one of my great instructors said. "READ the QUESTION" 
"ANSWER the QUESTION" don't read more into it. Question-Answer-Done. Being all uptight is setting you up for disappointment. If you don't pass, you can test again. If you have studied as you say, IMO you will do well. Good Luck.


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wondering do I dress up in a suit and tie or a bit more chillax? I dont want to be out of place.... I do know that dressing up nice and thight is a good general rule but I have never had a "blue collar" job, specially with a union so I dont know if they might just think that I am not the right type for the job if I overdress or underdress which is even worst... So I guess the question would be what to wear and what not to wear.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

wear whatever keeps you the most comfortable. I always wore sweats on test days. Nice cozy clothes that I lounge in at home, keeps me calmer that way. Last thing I would want to wear on an exam day is something that ill be uncomfortable and make me think about anything other than the exam I am writing. You don't get bonus marks for looking pretty. No one cares if you wear a 3 piece suit, although they may object if you only go in wearing boxers alone...........just be comfortable, and focus on your exam. They are usually easier than you expect, and most of the studying you do is overkill (but I don't advise not doing it, better to be too prepared)

And, as said before, RELAX!!!!! 

And get a good night's sleep the night before. Don't cram all night, as it will screw you up, and writing a test tired is worse than not studying at all.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Well your English is good, but your math sucks. That's 8 words you have there:laughing:


Actually, there are 7 words.... "you" is listed twice :whistling2::laughing:

To the OP, you have presented yourself as intelligent with a true desire to learn. I agree that you should do no studying on the night prior to your test, let your brain rest so that it will be ready to function well at test time. Eat a good, healthy dinner, get good sleep, then have a good healthful breakfast and I think you will pass the test with no problems :thumbsup:


----------



## rfortuna25 (Apr 23, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl and Ray Cyr Thank you for the advice:thumbsup: I have shorten my study time to about just every other day and about 2 hours... Even if I dont pass at least I have the satisfaction I did my best and that I learned something new every day or not really "learn" but kinda re-learn hence most of the stuff I am going over I did study in High School not only once but twice.... Yeah I did High School twice lol, I came to the states in the 12th grade and the New York State Board of Education put me back down to 9th, Even though I knew everything else like math, science and all that but they still dropped me because I didnt know any English so they really messed me up lol... But hey what can we do life is not meant to be perfect.

I was reviwing the test booklet I got from the NJATC and it said that I will not get the test scores so I am wondering besides them telling me if I did or did not pass, how will I know the actual score to see how I did?

Also it says that I will not be able to get to use a calculator is that the case or is that information that's on booklet meant to make you actually study more, so you dont have to rely on the calculator as much?... I really dont see the point to it because if you are on the field and you need to do some math you can just pull out your phone's calculator and do it so it beats me why they would do such a thing


----------



## Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

Brother,
As the other folks say, RELAX. Take it easy.
Take a minute or so to read the whole test, note any questions you might have trouble with; leave them for last.
Do all the ones that are easy for you, then hit the tough ones. Don't panic if there is a question you have trouble with. A lot of tests kind of give you the answer in the easy questions.
GOOD LUCK, BON CHANCE and that is all the languages I know.
Lucky


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> i dont know that oragami test was a s.o.b. but i did pretty good on the theoretical quantum physics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wuss, we had a test on practical quantum physics.


----------

